# Terminator: Dark Fate - Trailer mit Linda Hamilton und Arnold Schwarzenegger



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Trailer mit Linda Hamilton und Arnold Schwarzenegger* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Trailer mit Linda Hamilton und Arnold Schwarzenegger*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (23. Mai 2019)

Guter Trailer!


----------



## floppyexe (23. Mai 2019)

Ich kanns kaum abwarten.


----------



## SphinxBased (23. Mai 2019)

Weiss ja nicht!!!!!......zu abgedroschen ,zu vorhersehbar ,zu langweilig der Terminatorscheiss.1+2 und Salvation ware noch gut aber jetzt reicht,s langsam. Das Niveau ist schon unterirdisch und die Effekthascherei ist extrem übertrieben.


----------



## floppyexe (23. Mai 2019)

Salvation ist der Teil welcher nun überhaupt nicht in die Story passt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2019)

Bin gespannt. Tim Miller hat bei Deadpool gute Arbeit geleistet und Cameron zumindest als Produzent gefällt mir schon mal. 
Einen Terminator 2 sollte man zwar nicht erwarten, doch kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das was wird. 



SphinxBased schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht!!!!!......zu abgedroschen ,zu vorhersehbar ,zu langweilig der Terminatorscheiss.1+2 und Salvation ware noch gut aber jetzt reicht,s langsam. Das Niveau ist schon unterirdisch und die Effekthascherei ist extrem übertrieben.



Effekthascherei...war es doch gerade Terminator 2 der besonders durch die neuen CGI Effekte enorm profitiert hatte. ^^
Immerhin mit einer der Gründe, weshalb der Film so in den Köpfen vieler hängen geblieben ist. 




floppyexe schrieb:


> Salvation ist der Teil welcher nun überhaupt nicht in die Story passt.


War ja der Versuch einer neuen Trilogie, die ausschließlich in der Zukunft spielen sollte, bis zum Zeitpunkt, indem Kyle wieder zurück reißt.
Fand ich persönlich als Backstory gar nicht mal so falsch.


----------



## 4thVariety (23. Mai 2019)

Roboter aus der Zukunft die sich mit den Fäusten ins Gesicht schlagen. Der Vorteil vom T-800 war schon immer, dass es der einzige Terminator war, der sich nicht zu schade war mal in einen Waffenladen zu gehen. Dann wiederum war das auch ein Film mit FSK18 und nicht FSK12, deswegen sieht der auch nicht aus wie eine Rauferei auf dem Schulhof.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2019)

Sieht sehr gut aus! 



floppyexe schrieb:


> Salvation ist der Teil welcher nun überhaupt nicht in die Story passt.


Teil 4 hätte man besser machen können.  Die Zukunft war schon interessant.
Aber  soviel ich weiß werden alle Teile nach Teil 2 mit dem neuen Film ignoriert.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht!!!!!......zu abgedroschen ,zu vorhersehbar ,zu langweilig der Terminatorscheiss.1+2 und Salvation ware noch gut aber jetzt reicht,s langsam. Das Niveau ist schon unterirdisch und die Effekthascherei ist extrem übertrieben.



Hollywood halt. nur noch scheiss filem und remakes und fortsetzungen wo kein mensch welche braucht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Roboter aus der Zukunft die sich mit den Fäusten ins Gesicht schlagen. Der Vorteil vom T-800 war schon immer, dass es der einzige Terminator war, der sich nicht zu schade war mal in einen Waffenladen zu gehen. Dann wiederum war das auch ein Film mit FSK18 und nicht FSK12, deswegen sieht der auch nicht aus wie eine Rauferei auf dem Schulhof.



Der neue Teil, soll wohl ein R Rating bekommen, sprich FSK 16. Und naja ist ja nicht so, als ob der T-800 im ersten Teil nicht auch schon mit den Fäusten hantiert hat.
Allein schon das erste Zusammentreffen mit den Punks oder dann halt am Ende in der Fabrik. ^^

Die anderen Terminatoren hatten quasi die Waffen bereits inkl. 
Weshalb müssen die dann noch in den Waffenladen? 



weed93 schrieb:


> Hollywood halt. nur noch scheiss filem und remakes und fortsetzungen wo kein mensch welche braucht.




Ein Blade Runner 2049, ES, Mad Max Fury Road oder auch ein Planet der Affen möchte ich trotzdem nicht missen.


----------



## floppyexe (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Hollywood halt. nur noch scheiss filem und remakes und fortsetzungen wo kein mensch welche braucht.


Alter Schwede...harter Tobak die Buchstabenkombination.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Alter Schwede...harter Tobak die Buchstabenkombination.


Hat zuviel Weed geraucht.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Die anderen Terminatoren hatten quasi die Waffen bereits inkl.
> Weshalb müssen die dann noch in den Waffenladen?



Weil dann das Ziel schon längst ein Sieb gewesen wäre, bevor Oma Connor zur Rettung eilt? 

Ehrlich gesagt, mich piepte es schon ab Teil 3 an, dass unbedingt immer neue und immer absurder ausgestattete Terminator-Serien/-modelle/-prototypen in Spiel gebracht werden, denn ich fand eigentlich den T-1000 schon Kontrast genug zum soliden T-800. Andererseits ist es eine hervorragende Idee, alle Storyentwicklungen ab Teil 3 zu ignorieren - die haben nämlich so ziemlich alles demontiert, was Teil 1 und 2 aufgebaut haben. Jetzt noch den zynischen Biss aus den ersten beiden Teilen mit rein und der Film könnte trotz leicht überbordender Action- und Effektspektakelei gefallen.

Grundsätzlicher Trost: Es kann eigentlich nur noch besser werden.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, mich piepte es schon ab Teil 3 an, dass unbedingt immer neue und immer absurder ausgestattete Terminator-Serien/-modelle/-prototypen in Spiel gebracht werden, denn ich fand eigentlich den T-1000 schon Kontrast genug zum soliden T-800. Andererseits ist es eine hervorragende Idee, alle Storyentwicklungen ab Teil 3 zu ignorieren - die haben nämlich so ziemlich alles demontiert, was Teil 1 und 2 aufgebaut haben. Jetzt noch den zynischen Biss aus den ersten beiden Teilen mit rein und der Film könnte trotz leicht überbordender Action- und Effektspektakelei gefallen.


Ich finde gut das man auch weiterentwickelte Modelle sieht. Und ist ja auch logisch: wenn die bisherigen Modelle gescheitert sind, versucht es Skynet mit "besseren".
Natürlich sollte man nie den guten alten T-800 unterschätzen.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Gut nicht alle sind mist aber gefühlt 90%.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hat zuviel Weed geraucht.



^^ stimmt.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (23. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus!
> 
> 
> Teil 4 hätte man besser machen können.  Die Zukunft war schon interessant.
> Aber  soviel ich weiß werden alle Teile nach Teil 2 mit dem neuen Film ignoriert.


Das gute bei Terminator ist, dass aufgrund der Zeitreisethematik das Ignorieren irgendwie zurechtgebogen werden kann. Das müsste dann die vierte? Zeitlinie die nach T1/2 spielt sein:
1. T3+Salvation
2. TSSC
3. Genisys
4. Dark Fate

Ob sie diesmal die Fortsetzungen durchziehen? Salvation und Genisys waren jeweils der erste Teil einer geplanten Trilogie und TSSC wurde leider auch schon nach der zweiten Staffel abgesetzt. Besonders ärgerlich finde ich, dass Genisys nicht fortgesetzt wurde, obwohl das Ende dafür extra so ausgelegt wurde. Ich hätte Emilia Clarke gerne nochmal als Sarah Connor gesehen.


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2019)

Ich war gehyped bis die "Frau" mit der Schraube auf die Ladefläche gesprungen ist. Das war für mich einfach too much, man wollte wohl damit zeigen wie "krass" die ist; bzw. das sie wohl nicht ganz menschlich ist... Aber so ansich könnte der Film echt was werden, so ne 75 von 100 oder so. Teil 1 u. 2 sind einfach unglaublich gute Filme, da kam bis jetzt kein Terminator Teil ran. Die, die in der Zukunft spielten... also ich hab die nicht gebraucht. Hoffen wir das beste und erwarten das schlimmste.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2019)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Besonders ärgerlich finde ich, dass Genisys nicht fortgesetzt wurde, obwohl das Ende dafür extra so ausgelegt wurde. Ich hätte Emilia Clarke gerne nochmal als Sarah Connor gesehen.


Für mich war das sehr enttäuschend das John Connor aufeinmal der Böse wurde.
Da komme ich bis heute nicht richtig drüber weg.
Da die ganzen Hoffnungen und Erwartungen auf/in ihn gesetzt wurden.


----------



## MiezeMatze (23. Mai 2019)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht!!!!!......zu abgedroschen ,zu vorhersehbar ,zu langweilig der Terminatorscheiss.1+2 und Salvation ware noch gut aber jetzt reicht,s langsam. Das Niveau ist schon unterirdisch und die Effekthascherei ist extrem übertrieben.



Du hast so recht.
Für mich gibt es NUR terminator 1+2.

Der Rest ist copy+paste-shit...bzw.  neu dazu erfunder Bullshit + *copy+paste-shit*...
Heutzutage muss man wohl einen Ideenlosigkeits-Test bestehen um Hollywoodregisseur, Scriptwriter oder Produzent zu werden.
Es ist zum kotzen was die einem da auftischen... Masse & Effekthascherei statt Innovativität & Klasse

Nachdem der letzte Film trotz Arnie und GoT star richtig ******** war... ist Hollywoods Lösung anstatt die Story zu verbesser...

Kauen wir die gleiche ******** noch ein x-tes mal durch ABER + Linda Hamilton .... das machts aus! Genau


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Der Rest ist copy+paste-shit...bzw.  neu dazu erfunder Bullshit + *copy+paste-shit*...
> Heutzutage muss man wohl einen Ideenlosigkeits-Test bestehen um Hollywoodregisseur, Scriptwriter oder Produzent zu werden.
> Es ist zum kotzen was die einem da auftischen... Masse & Effekthascherei statt Innovativität & Klasse


Du würdest es mit Sicherheit besser machen.

Hinter der Tastatur im Internet ist immer leicht reden...


----------



## BoMbY (23. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Du hast so recht.
> Für mich gibt es NUR terminator 1+2.



Laut Arnie schließt der Film hier mehr oder weniger an T1 und T2 an.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Mai 2019)

Mein Gott irgendwann muß doch mal ein Ende sein mit dieser Film Reihe,oder?
Immer wieder das gleiche mehr oder weniger und Arni und Linda als Rentner mitllerweile.
Hab den ersten auf Videokassette damals angeschaut und den 2 ten Teil im Kino gesehen,
das waren die besten Teile.Und damit hätte die Filmbranche das auch beruhen lassen sollen.


----------



## JunglistMovement (23. Mai 2019)

Ich glaub Hollywood will gerade alles was in den 80/90igern cool war für die heutige Generation verwursten . Der Trailer sah echt nicht verkehrt aus...  aber kann nicht beurteilen obs für mich funktionieren wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersy90 (23. Mai 2019)

Jawohl lauter Frauen die alles auseinander nehmen und 360 Grad Backflip super ninja moves in der Luft machen..
Ich fass es einfach nicht, was zum Teufel ist mit Hollywood los. Fehlen noch die coolen Sprüche aus ID2.


----------



## Lexx (23. Mai 2019)

Und niemand spricht mit.. der Hand?

Tschin Bumm Krach, Lärm, Explosionen, Zerstörungsorgien, Tinnitus, 
Epileptischer Anfall.

Klingt nach einem blunzendichten vorweihnachtlichen Kinoabend, 
inklusive Verdauung und Ausscheidung.

Freu mich drauf! Egal, wie schei§§e er wird...


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Du hast so recht.
> Für mich gibt es NUR terminator 1+2.
> 
> Der Rest ist copy+paste-shit...bzw.  neu dazu erfunder Bullshit + *copy+paste-shit*...
> ...



Geht nur um kohle alles andere ist komplett egal.


----------



## Quake2008 (23. Mai 2019)

Gott sei Dank wird es kein zurück in die Zukunft 4 geben.


----------



## Lexx (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Geht nur um kohle


naaa, um gelbes, weisses und grünes....


----------



## Quake2008 (23. Mai 2019)

.....


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Mai 2019)

ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie fand ich den Flüssigmetalleffekt des 91er T1000 um einiges ansehnlicher. Da konnte man das flüssige Metall fast schon riechen. Das hier hat eher was von Biomasse...Biodiesel


----------



## Bluebird (23. Mai 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Roboter aus der Zukunft die sich mit den Fäusten ins Gesicht schlagen. Der Vorteil vom T-800 war schon immer, dass es der einzige Terminator war, der sich nicht zu schade war mal in einen Waffenladen zu gehen. Dann wiederum war das auch ein Film mit FSK18 und nicht FSK12, deswegen sieht der auch nicht aus wie eine Rauferei auf dem Schulhof.



genau das trifft es wie die Faust das Auge ! 




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt. Tim Miller hat bei Deadpool gute Arbeit geleistet und Cameron zumindest als Produzent gefällt mir schon mal.
> Einen Terminator 2 sollte man zwar nicht erwarten, doch kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das was wird.
> 
> 
> ...



Cameron sollte besser die Story geschrieben haben , dann waere ich beruhigt besser noch die Regie , Produzent ? ... Meh !

Was die Effekthascherei angeht , guckt euch  mal das Behind  the Scenes zu T2 an , abgesehen vom T1000 war da ALLES old School , das wuerde ich mir heute von einem Terminator wieder mehr wuenschen , aber Handgemacht das kostet Zeit und Geld und CGI ist ja soooo billig geworden ...

PS: ich haette der Sarah Connor Chronicles Serie mehr zu getraut eine Zukunft umzusetzen als diesen Kasperl von dem Salvation Film , die haben es mit anlauf gegen die Wand gefahren , allein schon Christ ian Bale als John Connor ! wenn ein Sam Worthington eine bessere arbeit abliefert als der Pseudo Star das ist schon ne Nummer 
und dann die Story und umsetzung ... am besten fand ich aber die Herz Transplantation im Feld OP , wenn man da schon denkt lasst Connor drauf gehen der hat es nicht verdient , dann haben die Schreiber wirklich was Falsch gemacht ...



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie fand ich den Flüssigmetalleffekt des 91er T1000 um einiges ansehnlicher. Da konnte man das flüssige Metall fast schon riechen. Das hier hat eher was von Biomasse...Biodiesel



Ich dachte zu erst was ist denn jetzt los , haben die das Coltan durch Carbon ersetzt 
das scheint ja gerade in zu sein ... sehr schade wenn man da nicht drueber steht ...

PS: 3 war ja eher eine Homage bei dem man leider um jeden Preis Arnold drin haben wollte und der hat da richtig zu gelangt!
So das man dem Film eben ansieht das nicht mehr soviel Kohle ueber war ...
Aber hat mich gut unterhalten , Nick Stahl als ein erwachsener John Connor der eine bestimmung hat die (noch) nicht eingetroffen ist und der darunter leidet das war schon mal was Claire Danes war auch Gut und mit dem ersten weiblichen TX konnte ich damals Gut leben , aber klar will man nicht wieder direkt in die Zukunft wo das meiste verbockt wurde muss man denn 3er auch ignorieren , wobei ich denn noch mit abstand am besten fand nach denn ersten 2


----------



## floppyexe (23. Mai 2019)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie fand ich den Flüssigmetalleffekt des 91er T1000 um einiges ansehnlicher. Da konnte man das flüssige Metall fast schon riechen. Das hier hat eher was von Biomasse...Biodiesel


Genau das dachte ich auch.


----------



## Zero-11 (23. Mai 2019)

viel zu unrealistisch


----------



## softskiller (23. Mai 2019)

Mir gefällt der Trailer.

Jene der ganzen neuen Star Wars und Superhelden Filme packen mich irgendwie nicht mehr.

Aber dieser hier: back to the roots, schwere Fahrzeuge auf dem Highway, Betonstabstahl in your face, Kampf in der Factory, wie in Teil II.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Mai 2019)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Jawohl lauter Frauen die alles auseinander nehmen und 360 Grad Backflip super ninja moves in der Luft machen.



Na, mal abgesehne davon, dass auch die wenigsten Männer "alles auseinander nehmen und 360 Grad Backflip super ninja moves in der Luft machen" können, wurde schon im Trailer gespoilert, dass Blondie kräftig gemoddet, wenn nicht sogar komplett synthetisch ist.

Da stellt sich eigentlich weniger die Frage, ob bestimmte Personengruppen das können oder wie realistisch es im Allgemeinen ist, sondern ob es ins Franchise passt. Und da finde ich, es passt nicht.
Die Action in den ersten beiden Filmen war zwar auch stellenweise over-the-top, aber immer noch halbwegs plausibel und nicht so überdreht. Aber das ist ja kein spezielles Problem der Terminator-Reihe, sondern generell der Unterschied zwischen dem Action-Kino der 80/90er und dem der 2000er Jahre. Damals war alles noch irgendwie dreckiger, zynischer, persönlicher, weniger hektisch geschnitten und weniger CGI-lastig und wirkte gerade deshalb authentisch, selbst wenn es an sich totaler Stuss war.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (23. Mai 2019)

Kämpfe im Fallout4 auch gerade gegen die Synths

...ist die 3.Gen auch Menschlich ist die Frage oder was macht ein Mensch aus?


----------



## Cosmas (23. Mai 2019)

Oh man, das neue "woke (get broke?)" All Female Terminator Franchise, mit ein paar Alibi Alt-Darstellern, damits nicht ganz so auffällt und dann ein CGI Effekt der den anderen jagt...

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das der Rest dann wenigstens was taugt und die Story nicht nur aus Luftlöchern und Widersprüchen besteht und wir mal wieder einen Terminator bekommen, der zumindest dicht an Teil 1 oder 2 rankommt.


----------



## CiD (23. Mai 2019)

Was issen das? 
Denen fällt wohl nix besseres mehr ein als die ollen Ka*mel*len in einem Topf zusammenzurühren und nochmal aufzuwärmen?

Bin jetzt schon enttäuscht...

Nuja, wenn Patrick Stewart nochmal in seine Weltraumgondel steigt, muss sich RentnerArnie nochmal ins Terminatorgeschehen stürzen. Linda Hamilton ist ja nu auch nicht mehr die Jüngste, die arme, nicht das  man die nochmal inne Klapse steckt....da bekommt die doch Herz und Kreislauf.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Cameron sollte besser die Story geschrieben haben , dann waere ich beruhigt besser noch die Regie , Produzent ? ... Meh !
> 
> Was die Effekthascherei angeht , guckt euch  mal das Behind  the Scenes zu T2 an , abgesehen vom T1000 war da ALLES old School , das wuerde ich mir heute von einem Terminator wieder mehr wuenschen , aber Handgemacht das kostet Zeit und Geld und CGI ist ja soooo billig geworden ...
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Special Edition von T2 mit über 5 Stunden Bonus Material hier stehen. Kenne das daher alles. Locations in LA privat abgeklappert usw. 
Trotzdem ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das T2  einen neuen Maßstab in Sachen CGI Effekte gesetzt hat und damit in dessen Entwicklungsgeschichte Hand in Hand geht. 

Und naja, John Connor ist so eine Sache für sich. Nick Stahl hat es da auch nicht wirklich besser gemacht.
Edward Furlong war zwar spitze, aber am Ende des Tages auch bloß ein pubertierender, raudiger Teenager.
Man sollte zumindest den neuen Film eine Chance geben und erst bewerten, nachdem man ihn gesehen hat.
Wie erwähnt gibt es trotz allem auch gute Fortsetzungen bzw Reboots.


----------



## Muxxer (23. Mai 2019)

naja wenigstens ein Herz könnt er schon raus reißen so wie im ersten teil, oder n auge aus stechen wie im zweiten teil, aber naja 
sieht jetzt sxhon komish aush


----------



## BoMbY (23. Mai 2019)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wird es kein zurück in die Zukunft 4 geben.



Tja, das hättest Du wirklich nicht schreiben sollen ... damit bist offiziell Du jetzt schuld.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Mai 2019)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wird es kein zurück in die Zukunft 4 geben.





BoMbY schrieb:


> Tja, das hättest Du wirklich nicht schreiben sollen ... damit bist offiziell Du jetzt schuld.



Es kommt ja zurück. Nur eben halt als Musical. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5XcsWrpWCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Mai 2019)

Find ich jetzt nicht so schlecht, aber der Trailer sagt jetzt auch nicht viel, Ich werd ihn mir ansehen! 
Den neuen John Wick kann ich Empfehlen, war grad im Kino!


----------



## Atma (24. Mai 2019)

Terminator: Rentnertreff wäre der passendere Filmtitel.

Arnie verkörpert eine Maschine, nur werden Maschinen nicht alt, grau und bekommen Falten. Linda Hamilton passt mit ihrem Alter auch so gar nicht mehr in diese Art Film. Selbst abgesehen von dem viel zu hohen Alter der Hauptdarsteller ist der Trailer einfach nur abschreckend schlecht. In dem Trailer sieht man sehr gut den Zustand des modernen Hollywoods: ideenlos und ausgebrannt.


----------



## Jobsti84 (24. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus!
> 
> 
> Teil 4 hätte man besser machen können.  Die Zukunft war schon interessant.
> Aber  soviel ich weiß werden alle Teile nach Teil 2 mit dem neuen Film ignoriert.



Ich lese die ersten Kommentare, sehe dein Avatar und ich krich mich vor Lachen überhaupt net mehr ein  
Passt perfekt zum Thema.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Terminator: Rentnertreff wäre der passendere Filmtitel.
> 
> Arnie verkörpert eine Maschine, nur werden Maschinen nicht alt, grau und bekommen Falten.



Menschliches gezüchtetes Fleisch auf einem Endoskelett (wird doch deutlich bereits im ersten Teil erwähnt) und spätestens seit dem letzten Teil ist es nochmal für den ganz blöden Zuschauer erklärt wurden. 

Zumal, so wie ich es verstanden habe (kann mich aber auch irren) noch gar nicht klar ist, das Arni hier erneut einen Terminator verkörpert. Man geht u.a. davon aus, das er hier das menschliche Vorbild für den Terminator spielt, der auch schon in einer deleted scene in Terminator 3 vorkam. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kayFrIR-Qfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Effekthascherei...war es doch gerade Terminator 2 der besonders durch die neuen CGI Effekte enorm profitiert hatte. ^^
> Immerhin mit einer der Gründe, weshalb der Film so in den Köpfen vieler hängen geblieben ist.


Weder waren diese CGI-Effekte neu, noch wurden sie auf den kompletten Film angewandt - sämtliche Spezialeffekte, mit Ausnahme des T-1000, stammten nicht aus dem Computer, sondern wurden klassisch "in echt" gedreht.
T2 war eben noch ein Actionfilm alter Schule, ohne inflationärer Anzahl an Schnitten, mit unverwechselbarem Soundtrack und bedachter Cinematographie - der Effektwahnsinn, der heute in den Kinos läuft ist damit nicht vergleichbar.

Mit T2 hätte übrigens auch Schluss sein sollen. Es war eine Story, die man nach zwei Filmen wunderbar glaubwürdig zu Ende erzählen konnte. Doch dann schlug Hollywood nochmal zu und machte das Franchise zu einer Geldhure.


----------



## Atma (24. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Menschliches gezüchtetes Fleisch auf einem Endoskelett (wird doch deutlich bereits im ersten Teil erwähnt)


Ist doch total Hanebüchen. Spätestens seit Terminator 2 kann das nicht einfach nur bloßes, menschliches Gewebe sein. Die Terminatoren können die Gestalt von jeder Person und sogar anorganischen Materialien annehmen, zeig mir mal wie du das mit einfacher Haut wie wir sie haben bewerkstelligen willst. Mal abgesehen davon wurde Arnie aka T-800 im Laufe der Jahrzehnte schon mehrmals durch ein neues Exemplar ersetzt weil er in den Filmen immer wieder zerstört wurde, allein deshalb müsste er rein logisch gesehen wieder mit frischem und jungen Hautgewebe am Start sein.



> und spätestens seit dem letzten Teil ist es nochmal für den ganz blöden Zuschauer erklärt wurden.


Nach Terminator 4 oder auch "Die Erlösung" habe ich mit der Reihe aufgehört. Ich konnte nicht länger ertragen wie Hollywood die Marke Terminator vergewaltigt und in den Dreck zieht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Ist doch total Hanebüchen. Spätestens seit Terminator 2 kann das nicht einfach nur bloßes, menschliches Gewebe sein. Die Terminatoren können die Gestalt von jeder Person und sogar anorganischen Materialien annehmen, zeig mir mal wie du das mit einfacher Haut wie wir sie haben bewerkstelligen willst. Mal abgesehen davon wurde Arnie aka T-800 im Laufe der Jahrzehnte schon mehrmals durch ein neues Exemplar ersetzt weil er in den Filmen immer wieder zerstört wurde, allein deshalb müsste er rein logisch gesehen wieder mit frischem und jungen Hautgewebe am Start sein.
> 
> 
> Nach Terminator 4 oder auch "Die Erlösung" habe ich mit der Reihe aufgehört. Ich konnte nicht länger ertragen wie Hollywood die Marke Terminator vergewaltigt und in den Dreck zieht.



Wir sprachen vom T-800 und nicht vom T-1000. 

Desweiteren WAR der Arnie vom letzten teil jung und wurde im Laufe des Films älter!
Musst du ja nicht alles schauen, wenn du die Teile nicht ab kannst, aber wirklich mitreden geht dann auch nicht. Siehe nun hier mit dem Beispiel Alter. 
Ich kann jeden verstehen, der mit den neuen Teilen nichts anfangen kann, kann aber auch in Ansätzen nachvollziehen, wenn man sagt das man Beispielsweise Salvation besser findet als T3 und T4. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weder waren diese CGI-Effekte neu, noch wurden sie auf den kompletten Film angewandt - sämtliche Spezialeffekte, mit Ausnahme des T-1000, stammten nicht aus dem Computer, sondern wurden klassisch "in echt" gedreht.
> T2 war eben noch ein Actionfilm alter Schule, ohne inflationärer Anzahl an Schnitten, mit unverwechselbarem Soundtrack und bedachter Cinematographie - der Effektwahnsinn, der heute in den Kinos läuft ist damit nicht vergleichbar.




Noch einmal...es ging GERADE in T2 um die fantastische Erschaffung des T-1000 dank CGI. Was denn sonst?
Und wo bitteschön hatte man solche Effekte in der Qualität zuvor schon gesehen gehabt???
Da fällt mir vielleicht noch Abyss ein. Dann wird es aber schon dünn. Vergiss nicht wir sprechen hier von 1991! 

Es ist doch ein Hohn, wenn man behauptet das T2 *nicht auch* bekannt wurde, durch seine visuellen Effekte. O.o

Übrigens es gab auch sehr schöne practical effects vom T-1000, trotz CGI. 
Niemand sprach hier von einem T2 der aus 99% CGI besteht. Versteh nicht, weshalb man mein Kommentar so aus dem Kontext ziehen kann. 
Zur Story...die war auch schon im ersten Teil streng genommen zu Ende erzählt. 
T2 da überhaupt keine Geldmaschinerie vorzuwerfen ist schon sehr mit der rosaroten Fanbrille gesehen. 
Auch wenn ich persönlich T2 abgöttisch liebe.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir vielleicht noch Abyss ein.


Siehst du?
Antwort selbst geliefert.

Es ging nicht um die Qualität, sondern um die Neuheit. Und T2 hatte eben auch fernab der Spezialeffekte - egal ob aus dem Computer oder nicht - Qualitäten zu bieten, wie ich schon erwähnt hatte. Heutiges Actionkino hat im Gegensatz dazu keinerlei Wiedererkennungswert. Ein CGI-Slugfest, austauschbar wie das andere.^^


----------



## Atma (24. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sprachen vom T-800 und nicht vom T-1000.


Ist völlig unerheblich, alle werden schließlich nackt durch die Zeit geschickt weil die Zeitmaschine angeblich nur organisches Gewebe transportieren kann. Im 1. Film war das noch glaubwürdig, ab dem 2. schon nicht mehr.



			
				majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren WAR der Arnie vom letzten teil jung und wurde im Laufe des Films älter!


Oh Gott, zum Glück hab ich den Film nicht gesehen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Mai 2019)

Alle, die den Trailer toll fanden und Epic-Hater sind, habt ihr bemerkt, dass es von Tencent Pictures, also den Förderern vom Epic Store kommt?
Venom , Wonder Woman, Bumblebee, Kong: Skull Island und das kommende Top Gun 2 ist von denen. Böse gelbhäutige Schlitzaugen.......
Unterwandern Euch, ohne dass ihr es wisst....;P


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Siehst du?
> Antwort selbst geliefert.
> 
> Es ging nicht um die Qualität, sondern um die Neuheit. Und T2 hatte eben auch fernab der Spezialeffekte - egal ob aus dem Computer oder nicht - Qualitäten zu bieten, wie ich schon erwähnt hatte. Heutiges Actionkino hat im Gegensatz dazu keinerlei Wiedererkennungswert. Ein CGI-Slugfest, austauschbar wie das andere.^^



Ja C´mon...du willst mir quasi ernsthaft sagen, das du beim ersten Mal T2 gucken nicht gedacht hattest: 
"Wou, was sind das für geile Effekte! Hab ich bisher so noch nie gesehen!". 
Deinen letzten Satz kann ich zwar gut nachvollziehen, doch gibt es noch immer gute Ausnahmen wie z.B. Mad Max Fury Road oder the Raid. 



Atma schrieb:


> Ist völlig unerheblich, alle werden schließlich nackt durch die Zeit geschickt weil die Zeitmaschine angeblich nur organisches Gewebe transportieren kann. Im 1. Film war das noch glaubwürdig, ab dem 2. schon nicht mehr.


Das du das so engst siehst, wir sprechen ja hier immer noch streng genommen um einen Fantasy Film.
Simples Beispiel Superman: Aus seinen Augen kommen Laserstrahlen. Keine Sau hinterfragt das aber. 


Aber gut, da ist jeder Zuschauer halt anders. Aber ob Filme gucken dann so noch Spaß macht?  




Atma schrieb:


> Oh Gott, zum Glück hab ich den Film nicht gesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2019)

DU hast doch behauptet, das CGI in T2 wäre "neu"?
Sprich, die "neuen CGI-Effekte", nö, die waren ganz streng genommen eben nicht neu, CGI gab's vorher auch.
Natürlich hat der T-1000 tricktechnisch Maßstäbe gesetzt - neu war's aber trotzdem nicht, siehe_ Abyss_.

Auch wenn die Story aus _Termnator_ streng genommen von _The Outer Limits_ geklaut war, so waren die ersten beiden Filme noch Autorenfilme. Teil 2 knüpfte wunderbar an den ersten an und schloss mit der Geschichte ebenso wieder ab. Teil 3 hat das aber wieder aufgerissen, damit man schön noch mehr Kohle damit machen konnte.


----------



## Atma (24. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Simples Beispiel Superman: Aus seinen Augen kommen Laserstrahlen. Keine Sau hinterfragt das aber.


Bei dem Superheldenquatsch hinterfrage ich so was nicht, derartige Fähigkeiten sind elementarer Bestandteil des Genres. Terminator hingegen ist kein Superheldenfilm sondern Sci-Fi.


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Mai 2019)

Ähm irre ich mich, oder war Arnie nicht im vierten Teil (den mit Bale ausgenommen) nicht schon alt? Nur eben nicht so alt wie jetzt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nuilVCR1zIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und alles in allem gefielen mir die Effekte da besser als im neuen Trailer.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> DU hast doch behauptet, das CGI in T2 wäre "neu"?
> Sprich, die "neuen CGI-Effekte", nö, die waren ganz streng genommen eben nicht neu, CGI gab's vorher auch.
> Natürlich hat der T-1000 tricktechnisch Maßstäbe gesetzt - neu war's aber trotzdem nicht, siehe_ Abyss_.
> 
> Auch wenn die Story aus _Termnator_ streng genommen von _The Outer Limits_ geklaut war, so waren die ersten beiden Filme noch Autorenfilme. Teil 2 knüpfte wunderbar an den ersten an und schloss mit der Geschichte ebenso wieder ab. Teil 3 hat das aber wieder aufgerissen, damit man schön noch mehr Kohle damit machen konnte.



Also flüssiges Metall aus dem Computer, das sich so verhält hatte ich bis dato zumindest noch nicht gesehen gehabt. 
Daher ja, empfinde ich das schon als neu. 

Jurassic Park war auch wegweisend, obwohl es zuvor auch schon Filme mit Dinos aus dem Rechner gab.
Ich mein, wo will man dann die Grenze ziehen. Streng genommen gab es so gut wie immer zunächst ein CGI Effekt in schlecht und wurde dann, dank genug Budget und den richten Leuten, quasi zur Perfektion gebracht, das dann so bei den Leuten letztendlich hängen geblieben ist. 



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ähm irre ich mich, oder war Arnie nicht im vierten Teil (den mit Bale ausgenommen) nicht schon alt? Nur eben nicht so alt wie jetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also 5 meinst du. ^^
Jop, war er. Also streng genommen dann während im Laufe des Films, ohne jetzt zu viel spoilern zu wollen. 



Atma schrieb:


> Bei dem Superheldenquatsch hinterfrage ich so was nicht, derartige Fähigkeiten sind elementarer Bestandteil des Genres. Terminator hingegen ist kein Superheldenfilm sondern Sci-Fi.




Was irgendwie keinen Sinn macht, da Sci-Fi auch eher ein "was wäre wenn" bzw. "was wäre möglich" Genre ist und damit ebenfalls auch ein Stück weit Fantasy.

Aber gut, soll dein Bier sein. 
Ich würd mir bei so etwas eher die Filme kaputt machen, anstatt das mir das weiter hilft.
Bei sehr groben Dingen kann ich das ja noch nach vollziehen, aber bei solchen nebensächlichen Details, ist mir das doch too much. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Lokal_Admin (24. Mai 2019)

Terminator mit Linda Hamilton und Arnold Schwarzenegger, bitte nicht.
Die beiden gehören doch ins Altenheim, nicht in einen Action Movie.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Mai 2019)

I'll be back ... 

und ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

Nochmal zu den Spezialeffekten: aus heutiger Sicht finde ich die CGIs aus T2 altbacken (der Film ist ja auch schon fast 30 Jahre alt).
Damals waren sie etwas besonderes und revolutionär. Weil bis dahin noch nicht gesehen.
Und es gab zwar in "The Abyss" schon gute CGIs, aber kein Flüssigmetall-Morphing.


----------



## AlexAwesome (24. Mai 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> viel zu unrealistisch



Stimmt. Die anderen Teile ware viel realistischer... -_-


----------



## thrustno1 (24. Mai 2019)

Langweilig, so wie die Zeitreisen Thematik angegangen wird macht mehr als ein Terminator Film eh kein Sinn (auch wenn der Zweite super war) 

aber so langsam nervt die reihe.


----------



## AlexAwesome (24. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Terminator: Rentnertreff wäre der passendere Filmtitel.
> 
> Arnie verkörpert eine Maschine, nur werden Maschinen nicht alt, grau und bekommen Falten. Linda Hamilton passt mit ihrem Alter auch so gar nicht mehr in diese Art Film. Selbst abgesehen von dem viel zu hohen Alter der Hauptdarsteller ist der Trailer einfach nur abschreckend schlecht. In dem Trailer sieht man sehr gut den Zustand des modernen Hollywoods: ideenlos und ausgebrannt.



LoL  wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal psssst. Die T-800 Serie ist eine kybernetische Serie. Entwickelt zur Infiltration, heißt sie muss absolut echt sein, mit echtem Gewebe auf dem Endoskelett, da ALTERT! Ja es altert, es schwitzt, es stinkt. Das alles erzählt Kyle bereits Sarah. Und in T3 und Genisys erfährt man auch, dass ein T-800 ca 120 Jahre funktioniert/hält.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Spezialeffekten: aus heutiger Sicht finde ich die CGIs aus T2 altbacken (der Film ist ja auch schon fast 30 Jahre alt)


Wirklich?
Der T-1000 in Genysis sieht kaum besser aus, als der in T2.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Spezialeffekten in T3, die sahen 2003 schon ekelhaft aus.


----------



## Mylo (24. Mai 2019)

oh man bitte hört auf Fortsetzungen von Terminator auf! Der Trailer sieht echt schlimm aus vor allem die cgi!


----------



## AlexAwesome (24. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Ist doch total Hanebüchen. Spätestens seit Terminator 2 kann das nicht einfach nur bloßes, menschliches Gewebe sein. Die Terminatoren können die Gestalt von jeder Person und sogar anorganischen Materialien annehmen, zeig mir mal wie du das mit einfacher Haut wie wir sie haben bewerkstelligen willst. Mal abgesehen davon wurde Arnie aka T-800 im Laufe der Jahrzehnte schon mehrmals durch ein neues Exemplar ersetzt weil er in den Filmen immer wieder zerstört wurde, allein deshalb müsste er rein logisch gesehen wieder mit frischem und jungen Hautgewebe am Start sein.
> 
> 
> Nach Terminator 4 oder auch "Die Erlösung" habe ich mit der Reihe aufgehört. Ich konnte nicht länger ertragen wie Hollywood die Marke Terminator vergewaltigt und in den Dreck zieht.



Und nochmal, die T-800 Serie ist kybernetisch die T-1000 Serie is polymimetisch. o.O *seufz* 
Der T-800 der wie Arnie aussieht ist das Model 101.  Die Seriennummer und die Modellnummer sind im ersten Teil im Display zu sehen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Klar gibt es von einem Modell mehrere Exemplare. Es gibt auch noch andere T-800 Modelle die eine andere Hülle haben.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Der T-1000 in Genysis sieht kaum besser aus, als der in T2.


Hast du deine Brille dabei nicht auf gehabt?

Edit: Wahrnehmungsstörungen will ich dir ja nicht unterstellen...


----------



## AlexAwesome (24. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Ist völlig unerheblich, alle werden schließlich nackt durch die Zeit geschickt weil die Zeitmaschine angeblich nur organisches Gewebe transportieren kann. Im 1. Film war das noch glaubwürdig, ab dem 2. schon nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Oh Gott, zum Glück hab ich den Film nicht gesehen.



 du forderst einen echt heraus. Das Zeitreiseportal kann Dinge durchschicken die von Gewebe umhüllt sind ja, hat aber mit der Dielektrizität des Gewebes zu tun. Der T-1000 und auch der TX können durch ihre polymimetische Hülle die Dielektrizität von Gewebe nachstellen. Schließlich geht es um eine Abänderung des elektrischen Feldes.
Der T-800 kann das als reines Endoskellet nicht ohne die polymimetischen Eigenschaften.

 ja auch ich liebe Terminator. Und ich fand Salavation richtig geil. Schade, dass der im Mainstream nicht so gut ankam. Genisys war bis zur Hälfte cool. Und dieser neue Trailer... o.O Ich weiß noch nicht was das werden soll... T2 ist und bleibt wahrscheinlich der Beste! Ich heul da fast jedes mal am Schluss. *Thumbs up*


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hast du deine Brille dabei nicht auf gehabt?


Ich glaube du hast einfach nur die falsche Brille auf, wie man sehr gut an deinem Avatar erkennen kann.


----------



## Rollora (24. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Langweilig, so wie die Zeitreisen Thematik angegangen wird macht mehr als ein Terminator Film eh kein Sinn (auch wenn der Zweite super war)
> 
> aber so langsam nervt die reihe.



Der zweite Teil hat durchaus noch Sinn ergeben. Der 3. war halt zum 3. mal die gleiche Idee und Teil 4 hat das vielversprechende postapokalyptische Sci-Fi Zukunftszenario verkackt. Viel zu wenig düste usw.


----------



## Pitzah (24. Mai 2019)

Ui da bin ich mal gespannt wie und ob man Bezug zum Teil vorher nimmt. Da hat Arnie ( T-800 ) das Flüssigmetall-Upgrade bekommen und vielleicht war es die alte Sarah die Ihn umprogrammiert hat (es hieß ja man weiß nicht wer es war). Geil


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2019)

Pitzah schrieb:


> Ui da bin ich mal gespannt wie und ob man Bezug zum Teil vorher nimmt. Da hat Arnie ( T-800 ) das Flüssigmetall-Upgrade bekommen und vielleicht war es die alte Sarah die Ihn umprogrammiert hat (es hieß ja man weiß nicht wer es war). Geil


Nope.
Alles nach T2 wird quasi gelöscht und der neue Teil fügt sich nach Teil 2 an.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nope.
> Alles nach T2 wird quasi gelöscht und der neue Teil fügt sich nach Teil 2 an.



Ich hoffe ja auf einen Cameo Auftritt von Robert Patrick.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf einen Cameo Auftritt von Robert Patrick.


Ja ich auch. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

Aber ich glaube der kann nicht mehr so schnell rennen.


----------



## Berky (24. Mai 2019)

Ganz richtig Leute, alles was nach Teil 2 kam wird ignoriert. Eigentlich war nach Genisys noch weitere Teile geplant, wegen schlechten Kritiken haben sie die Notbremse gezogen und Cameron zurück ins Boot geholt, deshalb darf man den Kopf nicht komplett in den Sand stecken. Obwohl nach so vielen Teilen jetzt nochmal Linda und Arnie im Trailer zu sehen schon ein wenig lächerlich wirkt.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Mai 2019)

Berky schrieb:


> Obwohl nach so vielen Teilen jetzt nochmal Linda und Arnie im Trailer zu sehen schon ein wenig lächerlich wirkt.



Die beiden sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Hat nicht letztens erst so ein Spinner Arnie ins Kreuz getreten und der dachte, es hätte ihn lediglich jemand angerempelt? Ich würde mal sagen, auch wenn die Hülle langsam faltig wird, das Endoskelett darunter scheint noch recht stabil zu sein. Und Linda Hamilton wirkte in ihren letzten Auftritten auch noch recht fit; würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie etliche Stunts selbst macht.

Die Jugend von heute hingegen ist doch gar nicht mehr belastbar.


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf einen Cameo Auftritt von Robert Patrick.


Für mich ebenfalls *der* ultinative Gegenspieler (GEILE HACKFRESSE DAMALS) für den steirischen T800 (Arnie). Ansonsten hoffe ich für den neuen Teil nur das beste, hauptsache es wird daraus inhaltlich keine Endlosschleife a la: i`ll be back, back, back...

Irgendwann ist die Luft halt raus

Gruß


----------



## Elistaer (25. Mai 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich auch.


Weil es vielleicht kein flüssiges Metall ist sondern naniten die sich ganz anders bewegen. Sieht man auch an der Form. Flüssiges Metall wurd ein Tropfen bilden und keine Strukturen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lotto (25. Mai 2019)

Anstatt immer "neue" T-Modelle in jedem Film einzubringen sollte man evtl. mal nen Film mit ner guten Story machen.
Der Trailer haut mich jedenfalls nicht vom Hocker, scheint eher so als würde man versuchen mit Hamilton und Schwazenegger auf der Nostalgieschiene zu fahren (was im Prinzip nie gut geht).


----------



## Pitzah (25. Mai 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Alles nach T2 wird quasi gelöscht und der neue Teil fügt sich nach Teil 2 an.



Echt jetzt, Story geht nach dem alten Terminator 2 nun weiter? Arnie wurde eingeschmolzen, also ein neuer alter T-800 in der Vergangenheit?

Da wird man weiter in die Zukunft gebracht, fast am Ende, dann Reboot mit Zeitverdrehungen und nun mittedrin Anfang bei den Alten, uff.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Mai 2019)

Pitzah schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, Story geht nach dem alten Terminator 2 nun weiter? Arnie wurde eingeschmolzen, also ein neuer alter T-800 in der Vergangenheit?
> 
> Da wird man weiter in die Zukunft gebracht, fast am Ende, dann Reboot mit Zeitverdrehungen und nun mittedrin Anfang bei den Alten, uff.


Jop. 
Hätt es auch spannender gefunden wenn man die Storyline von Genisys weiter spinnt. 
Das Ende war ja ziemlich offen und will geklärt sein.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Der Trailer haut mich jedenfalls nicht vom Hocker, scheint eher so als würde man versuchen mit Hamilton und Schwazenegger auf der Nostalgieschiene zu fahren (*was im Prinzip nie gut geht*).


Wieso geht das nie gut?

Bei "Expendables" hat das doch ganz gut funktioniert und z.b. bei den "Guardians of the Galaxy" auch. Was denn Soundtrack usw angeht.
Auch bei "Ready Player One" mit vielen Eastereggs von früher.
Oder "Blade Runner 2049", welcher an den Look vom ersten Bladerunner anknüpft.


----------



## Lotto (26. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso geht das nie gut?
> 
> Bei "Expendables" hat das doch ganz gut funktioniert und z.b. bei den "Guardians of the Galaxy" auch. Was denn Soundtrack usw angeht.
> Auch bei "Ready Player One" mit vielen Eastereggs von früher.
> Oder "Blade Runner 2049", welcher an den Look vom ersten Bladerunner anknüpft.



Bei GotG2 war der Auftritt von Kurt Rusell ja keine Nostalgieeinlage, sondern er hat einfach eine Rolle gespielt. Zudem liegen Teil1 und 2 ja nun nicht soweit auseinader, dass man da von Nostalgie sprechen kann.
Bei Blade Runner hat Ford ja auch quasi eine Hauptrolle und setzt die Story fort. Für mich auch keine Nostalgie sondern einfache logische Fortführung der Geschichte.
Was ich mit "Nostalgieschiene" meine sind z.B. die zig Einlagen in den neueren Star Wars teilen, die einfach nur aufgesetzt wirken, da sie nicht wirklich irgendwas zur Story beitragen.
Reader Player One dagegen fand ich einfach nur mittelmäßig und die ganzen Anspielungen an heutige Videogames genauso billig (ok bei der Masse der Leute klappt es dann wohl anscheind in Jubelschreie auszubrechen, nur weil ein bekannter Charakter autaucht, egal wie vollkommen nebensächlich das eigentlich ist, mir persönlich viel zu flach gemacht). Als ob in der Zukunft sich noch irgendwer von der Jugend an Tracer, Warcraft & Co erinnern würde.
Im Trailer des neusten Terminator sieht man z.B. Arni. Es ist aber davon asuzugehen, dass er eigentlich gar keine Rolle in dem Film spielen wird, er wird einfach nur gezeigt, weil dann irgendwelche Leute nostalgisch werden. Das Hamilton für den Film gecastet wurde, ok muss man sehen, ob sie nen wirkliche tragenden Part in den Film hat.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bei GotG2 war der Auftritt von Kurt Rusell ja keine Nostalgieeinlage, sondern er hat einfach eine Rolle gespielt. Zudem liegen Teil1 und 2 ja nun nicht soweit auseinader, dass man da von Nostalgie sprechen kann.


Es ging mir eher um die Tatsache, dass Starlord gerne Musik von früher hört und sein Mixtape hat. Der Soundtrack besteht ja aus  vielen älteren Liedern.



> Bei Blade Runner hat Ford ja auch quasi eine Hauptrolle und setzt die Story fort. Für mich auch keine Nostalgie sondern einfache logische Fortführung der Geschichte.


Auch hier geht es nicht nur um Harrison Ford. Ich meinte das Setting an sich.



> Reader Player One dagegen fand ich einfach nur mittelmäßig und die ganzen Anspielungen an heutige Videogames genauso billig (ok bei der Masse der Leute klappt es dann wohl anscheind in Jubelschreie auszubrechen, nur weil ein bekannter Charakter autaucht, egal wie vollkommen nebensächlich das eigentlich ist, mir persönlich viel zu flach gemacht). Als ob in der Zukunft sich noch irgendwer von der Jugend an Tracer, Warcraft & Co erinnern würde.


Es geht ja eher darum ob sich die Zuschauer noch daran erinnern. 



> Im Trailer des neusten Terminator sieht man z.B. Arni. Es ist aber davon asuzugehen, dass er eigentlich gar keine Rolle in dem Film spielen wird, er wird einfach nur gezeigt, weil dann irgendwelche Leute nostalgisch werden. Das Hamilton für den Film gecastet wurde, ok muss man sehen, ob sie nen wirkliche tragenden Part in den Film hat.


Hamilton wird auf jeden eine tragende Rolle bekommen so wie das aussieht. Arnie vielleicht nur ein Cameo... mal abwarten.


----------



## Pitzah (1. Juni 2019)

Arnie wird bestimmt eine spezielle Rolle spielen. Wenn es nach Teil 2 ist, wäre die Frage ja direkt: Warum ist da Arnie? Er wurde eingeschmolzen... muss also ein neuer? sein


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2019)

Pitzah schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Teil 2 ist, wäre die Frage ja direkt: Warum ist da Arnie? Er wurde eingeschmolzen... muss also ein neuer? sein


Die Frage ist nur warum er dann gealtert ist?


----------



## Mahoy (2. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur warum er dann gealtert ist?



Vielleicht verträgt Arni ja das Make-Up nicht, mit dem ältere Darsteller jünger geschminkt werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juni 2019)

Es sind doch Infiltrationsmaschinen, also eigentlich, welche sich in den Alltag einfügen sollen, der Energieantrieb hält 120 Jahre durch, und je länger sie hier verweilen, desto mehr altert auch ihre äußere Schicht. Gut,  "Unauffällig" und Arnie sind jetzt so eine Sache.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Es sind doch Infiltrationsmaschinen, also eigentlich, welche sich in den Alltag einfügen sollen, der Energieantrieb hält 120 Jahre durch, und je länger sie hier verweilen, desto mehr altert auch ihre äußere Schicht. Gut,  "Unauffällig" und Arnie sind jetzt so eine Sache.


Ja aber er wurde doch zum Ende von T2 eingeschmolzen.
Und wenn sie einen neuen T-800 schicken warum dann keinen Jüngeren?


----------



## Mahoy (2. Juni 2019)

Die Strategie wird eben immer weiter verbessert. Wenn der Altersdurchschnitt in den Industrienationen steigt, muss auch die Infiltrationseinheit älter aussehen, das ist doch logisch.

Und wo wird man wohl eher misstrauisch: Bei einer grimmig dreinblickenden Bodybuilder-Gestalt oder einem freundlich-irritiert wirkenden älteren Herrn, der außerdem noch ein wenig aussieht wie ein ehemaliger Gouverneur von Kalifornien?


----------



## Elistaer (2. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja aber er wurde doch zum Ende von T2 eingeschmolzen.
> Und wenn sie einen neuen T-800 schicken warum dann keinen Jüngeren?


Der T-800 wurde so wie er in Serie gebaut sprich in die tausende von Maschinen alle auf fliesbändern und auch die Haut kann ich im 2100 Jahrhundert künstlich altern. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berky (3. Juni 2019)

Vor 30 Jahren hat John Connor aus der Zukunft heimlich ein zweiten Terminator geschickt, seit dem wartet er auf Abruf im Wald und ist dementsprechend gealtert. Vermutlich lebt er auch nicht alleine in der Waldwohnung. Wie sie das Rätsel lösen bin auch auch gespannt. Vielleicht spielt er auch ein Menschen und kein Terminator.


----------

